# Best bars/clubs for singles



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

What are the best bars or clubs in Dubai to meet other singles?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

the york club straight up


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But that's only if you like Chinese takeaways..... Buy one get one free in the current climate. (So I've been reliably informed....)


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

But I'm interested in meeting 'regular' singles, not 'takeaways' 



Andy Capp said:


> But that's only if you like Chinese takeaways..... Buy one get one free in the current climate. (So I've been reliably informed....)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Look at Time out's website Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai and it depends on what you want, from drunken hosties at rock Bottom and Waxy's to bloody expensive (in more ways than one) Lebo's at Bar 44 and Boudoir.

Or you can just get pissed at Longs on a Wednesday night (Ladies night) now you do see some sights there....


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> But I'm interested in meeting 'regular' singles, not 'takeaways'



I guess it's one of those clubs that you first take them away and then meet them --* "She Club" * in Liverpool was like that 


*********


----------

